# Leery about trying Evangers



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm not trying to stir anything up, but what do you Evangers customers think of the whole utility bill charge against the Shers (allegedly owed nearly $2 million), and the FDA's order for Evangers to stop shipping their food, because of possible botulism contamination? I read that they were also found guilty of not paying overtime wages for employees (total of $495 grand). I know this all occurred quite awhile ago (almost a year, to almost two years), but I'm still not so sure about Evangers. There seemed to be lots of good reviews in another forum, and I really, really want to try a lot of their all meat canned foods (especially pheasant), and their freeze dried green tripe treats (the price looks unbeatable), but I don't know...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

I've used their canned meats as toppers too, but since the whole situation with them I have pretty much avoided them for the time being. I too would be curious if anyone can share their experiences and if they have safely fed their foods recently.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't know about this history. I fed Mia some of their treats, but she didn't really care for them.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I was unaware of either incident. A few years ago I used the chicken as a topper for Angel. Now I use it as a filling for Quinn's kongs.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

It's one of the main canned foods we use. Game meats, 100% meats, hunk o beef are what we feed the most of. We've never had any problems. I think they make a great product. They also have great CS, if you have any questions, just call them.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks "baggie" I've just been hesitant, but always liked their canned meats and after the "scare" I stopped for the time being. Our guys love the meets. Guess we can safely go back to their canned, and the price was right too.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I have always used their canned as toppers, never had any problems. After hearing this, I would love to stop, but they make the just about the best canned foods.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

stajbs said:


> Thanks "baggie" I've just been hesitant, but always liked their canned meats and after the "scare" I stopped for the time being. Our guys love the meets. Guess we can safely go back to their canned, and the price was right too.


I remember when all that came out about the FDA or whatever. I don't remember all the details, but I did some research on it and came away comfortable with continuing to feed it. I think it may have had something to do with improper paper work. Not actual findings of anything dangerous. I could be wrong, but I think that was the gist of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

My dogs LOVE Evangers canned meats and I have no intention of stopping the feeding. It's excellent food.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I live in Illinois and have heard all about the complaints about the company. It is a family run business and there are other threads here about them! I actually when I heard about this the first time returned the cans I had bought. And I am one who sticks away from Diamond foods and all canidae whatever, well anyway I recently just this past week went out and talked with the one guy at the mom and pop store and said I wanted something good quality canned but not so pricey (yeah the economy stinks ) anyway he did suggest Evangers which I said oh wait and got in to he whole thing and he said the company is fine there are no complaints he hasn't had anyone return a can or had any problems! Well for the price $1.39 a can and $1.49 and so on well yep bought some my dogs have been having this now for the past 5 days in the evening and no problems everything in the cans looks good! So now with my I wont use any diamond products and I am one who checks the recalls I am going back with evangers! The product is fine right now! No problems No sick dogs ! So I would say go with it!:becky:


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know...if it's just paperwork problems with the FDA, I'm not that worried. But the whole utility scheme accusation, and how the owners were found guilty of not paying employees' overtime fees (not too long away) -- that just bothers me greatly.


----------

